
New Year’s Greetings from Jolla - tlikonen
https://blog.jolla.com/new-years-greetings-jolla/
======
tlikonen
Quote:

“we are happy to say that we will be shipping an additional small batch of the
Jolla Tablet to early backers during early 2016, targeting to send invitations
during January. The bad news here is that we are not able to complete the
production to fulfill all contributions. In other words, all of our backers
will not get a Jolla Tablet.”

